# Forgot to post!!



## SteveCourty (Oct 4, 2009)

Got this today












_NEW_* MODX MODULAR VIVARIUM*

We would like to thank you for entering our modular vivarium competition, and would also like to inform you that this new range, the MODX, will be available to buy from March 2010. 

We have taken into consideration the valuable feedback given to us by everyone who won a sample of MODX vivarium, and have made several changes in order to improve the design, making it user friendly, and a fun place for your reptiles to live. 

For those unaware of this product, the MODX is a new exciting concept of vivarium. It is supplied in 3ft sections, which connect together, allowing you to create as large a vivarium as you like. The vivarium comes in 3x2x2ft (MODX24) and 3x3x3ft (MODX36) modules, allowing you to make a 3ft, 6ft, 9ft, 12ft or an even larger vivarium. 
Please note that there are 2 sections which can be purchased, a ‘MAIN’ and an ‘EXTENSION’. A 'MAIN' module must always be purchased, and then you can add on as many 'EXTENSIONS' modules as you like. This unit is simple to assemble in manageable sections, allowing you to create a large vivarium, without large panels and the need for several people to assemble.
As well as being the perfect solution to creating a larger vivarium, it also has the added benefit of being able to extend as your reptile grows. This is both environmentally friendly and allows your reptile to stay in its familiar surroundings, preventing stress.
We are initially launching the MODX24 in 3 colours (Ellmau Beech, Tobacco Walnut & Winchester Oak) and the MODX36 in one (Ellmau Beech). For more information on these products, please visit our website *www.vivexotic.co.uk* 

*







*

*Looks like they took the advice to make a smaller viv as well shame they didnt do a 2x2x2 tho*


----------



## SteveCourty (Oct 4, 2009)

COLOUR CODE SRP
VX24 VIVARIUM​​​​​​​​​Winchester Oak VVX18242 £69.99​
_587 x 470 x 525mm​_​​​​Tobacco Walnut VVX18243 £69.99​
_(LxDxH)​_​​​​Ellmau Beech VVX18244 £69.99​
VX36 VIVARIUM​​​​​​​​​Winchester Oak VVX18362 £89.99​
_915 x 470 x 525mm​_​​​​Tobacco Walnut VVX18363 £89.99​
_(LxDxH)​_​​​​Ellmau Beech VVX18364 £89.99​
VX48 VIVARIUM​​​​​​​​​Winchester Oak VVX18482 £119.99​
_1220 x 470 x 525mm​_​​​​Tobacco Walnut VVX18483 £119.99​
_(LxDxH)​_​​​​Ellmau Beech VVX18484 £119.99​
CX24 CABINET​​​​​​​​​Winchester Oak VCX12242 £63.99​
_514 x326 x 665mm​_​​​​Tobacco Walnut VCX12243 £63.99​
_(LxDxH)​_​​​​Ellmau Beech VCX12244 £63.99​
CX36 CABINET​​​​​​​​​Winchester Oak VCX12362 £66.99​
_697 x 326 x 665mm​_​​​​Tobacco Walnut VCX12363 £66.99​
_(LxDxH)​_​​​​Ellmau Beech VCX12364 £66.99​
CX48 CABINET​​​​​​​​​Winchester Oak VCX12482 £79.99​
_960 x 326 x 665mm​_​​​​Tobacco Walnut VCX12483 £79.99​
_(LxDxH)​_​​​​Ellmau Beech VCX12484 £79.99​
LX24 VIVARIUM​​​​​​​​​Winchester Oak VLX15242 £49.99​
_587 x 375 x 405mm​_​​​​Tobacco Walnut VLX15243 £49.99​
_(LxDxH)​_​​​​Ellmau Beech VLX15244 £49.99​
LX36 VIVARIUM​​​​​​​​​Winchester Oak VLX15362 £69.99​
_915 x 375 x 405mm​_​​​​Tobacco Walnut VLX15363 £69.99​
_(LxDxH)​_​​​​Ellmau Beech VLX15364 £69.99​
LX48 VIVARIUM​​​​​​​​​Winchester Oak VLX15482 £89.99​
_1220 x 375 x 405mm​_​​​​Tobacco Walnut VLX15483 £89.99​
_(LxDxH)​_​​​​Ellmau Beech VLX15484 £89.99​


----------



## SteveCourty (Oct 4, 2009)

AX24 VIVARIUM​​​​​​​​​Winchester Oak VAX24242 £169.99​
_587 x 610 x 1216mm​_​​​​Tobacco Walnut VAX24243 £169.99​
_(LxDxH)​_​​​​Ellmau Beech VAX24244 £169.99​
AX36 VIVARIUM​​​​​​​​​Winchester Oak VAX24362 £234.99​
_915 x 610 x 1216mm​_​​​​Tobacco Walnut VAX24363 £234.99​
_(LxDxH)​_​​​​Ellmau Beech VAX24364 £234.99​
AX48 VIVARIUM​​​​​​​​​Winchester Oak VAX24482 £294.99​
_1220 x 610 x 1216mm​_​​​​Tobacco Walnut VAX24483 £294.99​
_(LxDxH)​_​​​​Ellmau Beech VAX24484 £294.99​
CAX24 CABINET​​​​​​​​​Winchester Oak VCAX24242 £64.99​
_587 x 610 x 622mm​_​​​​Tobacco Walnut VCAX24243 £64.99​
_(LxDxH)​_​​​​Ellmau Beech VCAX24244 £64.99​
CAX36 CABINET​​​​​​​​​Winchester Oak VCAX24362 £89.99​
_915 x 610 x 622mm​_​​​​Tobacco Walnut VCAX24363 £89.99​
_(LxDxH)​_​​​​Ellmau Beech VCAX24364 £89.99​
CAX48 CABINET​​​​​​​​​Winchester Oak VCAX24482 £114.99​
_1220 x 610 x 622mm​_​​​​Tobacco Walnut VCAX24483 £114.99​
_(LxDxH)​_​​​​Ellmau Beech VCAX24484 £114.99​
AX24 DIVIDER​​​​​​​​​Winchester Oak VAXDIV242 £21.99​
_553 x 573 x 15mm​_​​​​Tobacco Walnut VAXDIV243 £21.99​
_(LxDxH)​_​​​​Ellmau Beech VAXDIV244 £21.99​
AX36 DIVIDER​​​​​​​​​Winchester Oak VAXDIV362 £26.99​
_881 x 573 x 15mm​_​​​​Tobacco Walnut VAXDIV363 £26.99
Ellmau Beech VAXDIV364 £26.99​
_(LxDxH)​_​​​​AX48 DIVIDER Winchester Oak VAXDIV482 £34.99​
_1186 x 573 x 15mm​_​​​​Tobacco Walnut VAXDIV483 £34.99​
_(LxDxH)​_​​​​Ellmau Beech VAXDIV484 £34.99​


----------



## SteveCourty (Oct 4, 2009)

EX48 VIVARIUM 
Winchester Oak VEX24482 £134.99
​​_1220 x 610 x 525mm _​_
_​_
_Tobacco Walnut VEX24483 £134.99
​​_(LxDxH) _​_
_​_
_Ellmau Beech VEX24484 £134.99
​​EX55 VIVARIUM ​
​
Ellmau Beech VEX24554 £184.99
​​_1394 x 580 x 690mm_
_(LxDxH)_
CEX55 CABINET ​
​
Winchester Oak VCEX8552 £99.99
​​_1040 x 426 x 710mm _​_
_​_
_Tobacco Walnut VCEX8553 £99.99
​​_(LxDxH) _​_
_​_
_Ellmau Beech VCEX8554 £99.99
​​STACKABLE FEET ​
​
2 Pack CX00002 £5.99
​​_38 x 38 x 80mm_
_(LxDxH)_​
​


----------



## SteveCourty (Oct 4, 2009)

MODX24 - MAIN 
Winchester Oak VMODX01242 £124.99
​​_919 x 610 x 610mm _​_
_​_
_Tobacco Walnut VMODX01243 £124.99
​​_(LxDxH) _​_
_​_
_Ellmau Beech VMODX01244 £124.99
​​MODX24 - EXTENSION ​
​
Winchester Oak VMODX02242 £134.99
​​_919 x 610 x 610mm _​_
_​_
_Tobacco Walnut VMODX02243 £134.99
​​_(LxDxH) _​_
_​_
_Ellmau Beech VMODX02244 £134.99
​​MODX36 - MAIN ​
​
Ellmau Beech VMODX01364 £189.99
​​_919 x 919 x 915mm_
_(LxDxH)_
MODX36 - EXTENSION ​
​
Ellmau Beech VMODX02364 £184.99
​​_919 x 919 x 915mm_
_(LxDxH)_
*Page 3 of 3*
Carriage costs will be charged at £11 for first £100 spent & £1 for every £20 thereafter. Carriage is free for orders
over £500. ​
​
*PLEASE NOTE VIVARIUMS & CABINETS ARE SOLD SEPERATELY.*
​


----------



## supakimmy13 (Oct 22, 2009)

Yeah i got that e-mail a few days ago. its lookin promsing although yeah its a shame about the 2x2x2


----------



## Tiger Lily (Dec 28, 2009)

Where can you purchase the dividers from? I spotted them on the Vivexotic website but cant find them anywhere to buy. Im loving their new stuff.


----------



## supakimmy13 (Oct 22, 2009)

Tiger Lily said:


> Where can you purchase the dividers from? I spotted them on the Vivexotic website but cant find them anywhere to buy. Im loving their new stuff.


dnt think its available untill march x


----------



## Whosthedaddy (Nov 29, 2009)

A little pricey, will wait to see what others think when available to buy.


----------



## emma90 (Jan 28, 2010)

really expensive for the modx vivs, i bought the stackle 4 ft vivs for £220 and that 3 4ft vivs! only a month ago.


----------



## waynenoonan1234 (Sep 11, 2009)

im a bit disapointed now, i sent a email asking them how much the AX48 viv was but thanks SteveCourty now i know the price i wont be getting one as i think there a bit pricey. i while ago i was gonna buy the AX36 viv but i thought it was a bit too small. this was a company on ebay they were selling it 110 quid inc del. but what i dont get is vivexotic are selling the viv for double that.


----------



## Jim B (Dec 24, 2008)

yeah i got the same e-mail, never thought 4 pieces of melamine and 2 pieces of wafer thin glass could possibly cost so much, wont be gettin any of my wages even with 30% off:whip:


----------



## Vivexotic (Dec 3, 2009)

waynenoonan1234 said:


> im a bit disapointed now, i sent a email asking them how much the AX48 viv was but thanks SteveCourty now i know the price i wont be getting one as i think there a bit pricey. i while ago i was gonna buy the AX36 viv but i thought it was a bit too small. this was a company on ebay they were selling it 110 quid inc del. but what i dont get is vivexotic are selling the viv for double that.


Dear Wayne, We are sorry to see that you have been discouraged buying one of our products. This is your prerogative; however I would like to point out…

The new AX48 is 4ft x 4ft x 2ft in size with sliding toughened glass in both top and bottom sections. This unit is a considerable size and is *32 sq ft capacity*, which is twice as much as the old AX36 model that you quoted.

Not only this but this unit comes with 16 vents and the option of splitting into two smaller units, giving you a two unit stack; both units being comparatively very large. We hope that this option will allow for either two separate species or *three possible growth areas* to accommodate your pet’s needs as it develops from juvenile to adult. 

We understand that this unit may seem to be expensive but comparatively we believe it to be extremely good value for money given its size, quality and versatility.

Our very best regards,

The VivExotic Team


----------

